# What is the name of this song and singer?



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

I am looking for a song that I hear frequently. Since it is in Arabic, I do not understand it. But captured a part from its video clip on TV and uploaded to web. Does anyone know what the names of this song and singer are? Thanks.

Video clip link:
http://videobam.com/yXLDz


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you, Shazam worked, and my search for over 1 month finished


----------

